

How do economists talk about Africa? - bootload
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21659691-how-do-economists-talk-about-africa-no-fear-tread?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/NoFearToTread

======
frozenport
>>By the end of the book, the reader is at a loss.

>> sounds appealing but is frustratingly vague.

AHHHHHH!

In a act that can only be described as `post-modern` the reviewer commits the
same sin of `frustrating vague`ness that the ruined the original book. Indeed,
I feel the need to write a similar review of the review to keep the meme
alive. In my dreams I see a future where nobody knows of the book but for its
frustrating vagueness.

